# Extreme Peptide 15% off sale for July! Ending soon!



## TwisT (Jul 20, 2011)

*



PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR OUR BUY TWO GET ONE FREE PEPTIDE DEALS AND A 15% OFF COUPON CODE FOR JULY!

*********ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS GET UPGRADED TO EXPRESS SHIPPING FOR FREE! JUST PAY FOR REGULAR SHIPPING*****

	*****ALL CANADIAN ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING*****

	*****ALL USA ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE SHIPPING*****

**FOR THE MONTH OF JULY EVERY SINGLE ITEM WE SELL IS DISCOUNTED!

	USE THE CODE 15OFFJULY TO TAKE 15% OFF OF ALL ITEMS THAT ARE NOT BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!

	TO CLARIFY: THIS CODE WORKS FOR ALL RESEARCH CHEMS AND ALL PEPTIDES THAT ARE NOT BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!

	THIS CODE WILL WORK FOR FOLLISTATIN, FRAG 176-191, IGF-1 LR3 AND MANY MANY MORE!

	THE BUY TWO GET ONE FREE ITEMS ARE ALREADY DISCOUNTED 33% WHEN YOU BUY ATLEAST TWO SO THE SAVINGS ARE HUGE!*

*********JULY BUY TWO GET ONE FREE PEPTIDE SPECIALS!*******

*GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg $39.99 and Buy two get one free!*
*GHRP-6 5mg $16.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*GHRP-6 5MG 10-pack $159.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*GHRP-2 5mg $16.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*GHRP-2 5MG 10-pack $165.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*Ipamorelin 2000 mcg- $13.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*IPAMORELIN 2000MCG 10-PACK - $129.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) 2MG $18.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC-1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) 10-PACK $179.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 2MG AND IPAMORELIN 2000MCG COMBO PACK $32.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 (NO DAC)(mog grf 1-29) AND GHRP-2 5MG COMBO PACK $32.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) AND GHRP-6 COMBO PACK $32.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*

*IGF DES 1,3 1MG 49.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!* 
*IGF DES 1,3 1MG (5-PACK) $229.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*IGF DES 1,3 1MG (10-PACK) $399.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*THIS IS AS GOOD AS IT GETS FOLKS! DONT DELAY BECAUSE AT THESE PRICES WERE SURE TO SELL OUT FAST!*
*                      PLEASE NOTE THAT WE CANNOT ALTER ALREADY PLACED ORDERS. WE APOLOGIZE FOR THIS
		                BUT WE DO NOT HAVE THE ABILITY SO PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL US ASKING FOR THIS.*
​ ​  *                                           BE SURE TO VISIT **EXTREME PEPTIDE** NOW AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF SOME OF THE BEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY!*​ ​ 
*AND  DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACED BEFORE 12 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET  SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT  ANYTIME!* 

Please note: all products  purchased from Extreme Peptide are for research/hobbyist puposes only.  Not for human use. Any  use outside of our established terms of purchase  is prohibited.
	Not intended for resal or commercial redistribution. keep away from children.​


----------

